# saudade / saudades



## Bahiano

Oi galera, tudo bom?

Será que eu estou certo com o seguinte?

saudade (sg.) = sentir falta de algo/alguém
saudades (pl.) = saudações (abraços, beijos, ...)

Eu ficaria feliz se alguém me aliviasse dessa dúvida.


----------



## Vanda

Bahiano said:


> Oi galera, tudo bom?
> 
> Será que eu estou certo com o seguinte?
> 
> saudade (sg.) = sentir falta de algo/alguém
> saudades (pl.) = saudações (abraços, beijos, ...)
> 
> Eu ficaria feliz se alguém me aliviasse dessa dúvida.




Na prática não fazemos diferença. Tanto digo_: Estou morrendo de saudade de você _quanto _estou morrendo de saudades._


----------



## Bahiano

Vanda said:


> Na prática não fazemos diferença. Tanto digo_: Estou morrendo de saudade de você _quanto _estou morrendo de saudades._


Ah tá! Na prática, é claro,...

Ai, vocês têm que jogar com tudo, né? Seja com palavras quanto com bolas ou corpinhos _(balangandã)_ ... 

Obrigado Vanda!


----------



## Outsider

Bahiano said:


> Será que eu estou certo com o seguinte?
> 
> saudade (sg.) = sentir falta de algo/alguém = saudades (pl.)
> saudades (pl.) = saudações (abraços, beijos, ...)


Não, não é como _saludos_ em espanhol. Para isso, diz-se *saudações*.


----------



## Bahiano

Outsider said:


> Não, não é como _saludos_ em espanhol. Para isso, diz-se *saudações*.


Ah, valeu Out!
Então _saudades_ jamais tem o sentido de _saudações_?! É que já li várias cartas/mensagens fechando assim. Mas deve ter sido _fazer falta_ mesmo.

Mais uma vez obrigado!


----------



## maralto

pelo menos, em Portugal, não se usa saudades no sentido de saudações;(saludos) como diz o Outsider.

_ter ou sentir saudade/saudades_ de alguém ou de alguma coisa (mesmo de algo que não tenhamos viivido) é sentir a falta, da mesma forma como se diz em alemão _sehensucht nach_...(você é alemão, não é, Bahiano?)
Mas pode, de forma poética, terminar uma frase com SAUDADES! Querendo dizer que sente a falta e não saudando....


----------



## Outsider

Entendo a pergunta do Bahiano. Às vezes, diz-se que se quer "enviar saudades" a alguém. É possível que isto seja uma expressão em que se manteve um sentido antigo de "saudação" da palavra "saudade". Mas não é preciso interpretá-la dessa maneira. Quando dizemos que enviamos saudades a alguém, pode entender simplesmente que sentimos a falta dessa pessoa.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Entendo a pergunta do Bahiano. Às vezes, diz-se que se quer "enviar saudades" a alguém. É possível que isto seja uma expressão em que se manteve um sentido antigo de "saudação" da palavra "saudade". Mas não é preciso interpretá-la dessa maneira. Quando dizemos que enviamos saudades a alguém, pode entender simplesmente que sentimos a falta dessa pessoa.


 
Foi precisamente esta ideia que me veio à cabeça quando li a pergunta de Bahiano. Concordo com o Outsider.


----------



## Bahiano

maralto said:


> (...) _ter ou sentir saudade/saudades_ de alguém ou de alguma coisa (mesmo de algo que não tenhamos viivido) é sentir a falta, da mesma forma como se diz em alemão _Sehensucht nach_...(você é alemão, não é, Bahiano?) (...) --> Sou!


Oi mar, Out e MOC,
agradeço muito, mas muito mesmo, o esclarecimento que vocês me deram!

Até mais, Ba_*h*_iano


----------



## flaberson

Aproveitando o "trédi" gostaria de tirar uma dúvida. Dizem que saudade (palavra) só existe na língua portuguesa. Isso procede? Porque o sentimento todos sentem não é?

Obrigado.


----------



## maralto

Creio que o sentimento de sentir falta de algo, de nostalgia, é comum a todos os povos...no entanto, acho que os portugueses são *exacerbados* no que diz respeito a esses sentimento...temos muitas saudades, saudades do passado, de alguém, até «saudade da saudade» como diz um fado, de uma forma muito intensa, por vezes dramática. O simples facto de essa ideia ter passado para o estrangeiro, de que a saudade é algo muito nosso, já denota que a vivemos e falamos dela intensamente. Falo como portuguesa, não sei bem se no Brasil a saudade é sentida de forma tão exacerbada também, mas há lá muitos amigos de lá para falar!


----------



## Vanda

Ah, nós herdamos Maralto! Quando dizem que só existe na língua portuguesa querem dizer uma palavra que designe o sentimento. Só que não é mais verdade, o inglês já incorporou bonitinho no dicionário deles - assim que eu achar o ano e a definição que um moderador me enviou, coloco aqui.


----------



## maralto

que interessante Vanda! Coloque sim, por favor! E, por falar em algo que só pertence a língua portuguesa, não há por aí amigos de Cabo Verde, Angola, Moçambique, Guiné, S. Tomé e Príncipe...para falar da saudade «deles» ? Não é Cesária Évora que canta «ai, sôdade, sôdade, dessa terra de?????»


----------



## Vanda

Achei:

"Here is the full OED entry - it first appeared 1989. (Oxford)"
 	Quote:
 	 	 		saudade - Longing, melancholy, nostalgia, as a supposed characteristic of the Portuguese or Brazilian temperament. 
*1912* A. F. G. BELL _In Portugal_ i. 7 The famous _saudade_ of the Portuguese is a vague and constant desire for something that does not and probably cannot exist, for something other than the present, a turning towards the past or towards the future; not an active discontent or poignant sadness but an indolent dreaming wistfulness. *1936* R. GALLOP _Portugal_ xi. 262 In a word _saudade_ is yearning: yearning for something so indefinite as to be indefinable: an unrestrained indulgence in yearning. *1957* R. CAMPBELL _Portugal_ p. ix, It [_sc_. Portugal] is an intensely poetic country, and it is the country of _saudade_, that mysterious melancholy which sighs at the back of every joy. *1976* _Gramophone_ Aug. 320/1 The vigour and the _saudade_, the two Brazilian qualities with which the Preludes are imbued, are here replaced by a _gaucho_ nostalgia.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Como dizia a minha mãe (autor desconhecido):
“Sodade, seu moço,/ é uma dô que dá/ ma num é dô de duê./ É vontade de se alembrá/ cum vontade de se esquecê./ É uma dô forte e profunda/ que dói e você num vê./ Aí você pega e catuca/ pra num pará de duê.”


----------



## Macunaíma

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Como dizia a minha mãe (autor desconhecido):
> “Sodade, seu moço,/ é uma dô que dá/ ma num é dô de duê./ É vontade de se alembrá/ cum vontade de se esquecê./ É uma dô forte e profunda/ que dói e você num vê./ Aí você pega e catuca/ pra num pará de duê.”


 
É a descrição perfeita do que é saudade, misto de dor e consolação. Ou, como definiu Camões de forma magnífica e incrivelmente simples naquele verso célebre, saudade é "*A grande dor das coisas que passaram*".

Não sei dizer a etimologia de saudade, mas acho que não tem a ver com saudação. Já li em algum lugar que teria a mesma raiz de solidão (soledade).

Para se escrever ao fim de uma carta, como fórmula de despedida carinhosa, _saudades_ usa-se mais do que simplesmente _saudade_, mas não tem diferença no significado.

Macunaíma


----------



## Outsider

> *saudade*
> 
> do ant. _soedade, soidade, suidade_ < Lat. _solitate_, com influência de _saudar_
> 
> Dicionário Priberam


----------



## Macunaíma

O que não entendi é o que tem a ver solidão com saudação (desejar saúde a ???)? Me parece uma mistura de alhos com bugalhos, como se diz.


----------



## Outsider

Pela razão que eu sugeri ao Bahiano em cima, parece-me.


----------



## maralto

Como é dito no artigo abaixo, as traduções que melhor se adequam a este sentimento expresso pela língua portuguesa serão o SPLEEN inglês e o SEHNSUCHT alemão
http://www.fcsh.unl.pt/congressoceap/Janine-Joao-Gomes.doc

Embora, à maneira de despedida (e não de saudação) se possa escrever, numa carta, _saudades!_ também não vejo muito bem a relação com *saudar* como diz oPriberam*...*


----------



## maralto

Vanda said:


> Achei:
> 
> "Here is the full OED entry - it first appeared 1989. (Oxford)"
> Quote:
> saudade - Longing, melancholy, nostalgia, as a supposed characteristic of the Portuguese or Brazilian temperament.
> *1912* A. F. G. BELL _In Portugal_ i. 7 The famous _saudade_ of the Portuguese is a vague and constant desire for something that does not and probably cannot exist, for something other than the present, a turning towards the past or towards the future; not an active discontent or poignant sadness but an indolent dreaming wistfulness. *1936* R. GALLOP _Portugal_ xi. 262 In a word _saudade_ is yearning: yearning for something so indefinite as to be indefinable: an unrestrained indulgence in yearning. *1957* R. CAMPBELL _Portugal_ p. ix, It [_sc_. Portugal] is an intensely poetic country, and it is the country of _saudade_, that mysterious melancholy which sighs at the back of every joy. *1976* _Gramophone_ Aug. 320/1 The vigour and the _saudade_, the two Brazilian qualities with which the Preludes are imbued, are here replaced by a _gaucho_ nostalgia.


 
Interessantíssimo, Vanda! Obrigada...Apenas creio que o Oxford se esqueceu da palavra SPLEEN...


----------



## AGATHA2

maralto said:


> Como é dito no artigo abaixo, as traduções que melhor se adequam a este sentimento expresso pela língua portuguesa serão o SPLEEN inglês e o SEHNSUCHT alemão


 
Sim, acho que é o mesmo conceito. Embora "Sehnsucht" seja algo mais "violento" que saudades. Parece-me que "saudades" sao melancolicas, com um certo gozo da melancolia.... "Sehnsucht" é um pouco mais doloroso...


----------



## maralto

AGATHA2 said:


> Sim, acho que é o mesmo conceito. Embora "Sehnsucht" seja algo mais "violento" que saudades. Parece-me que "saudades" sao melancolicas, com um certo gozo da melancolia.... "Sehnsucht" é um pouco mais doloroso...


 
A Saudade pode ser muito um sentimento muito poderoso e «violento» também, Agatha 2...

A expressão «ter saudades», com a palavra Saudade no plural é que exprime algo de talvez menos violento e melancólico...a língua portuguesa possui uma poética da Saudade e, até, uma filosofia da Saudade. Temos suícidios por Saudade...


----------



## AGATHA2

maralto said:


> A Saudade pode ser muito um sentimento muito poderoso e «violento» também, Agatha 2...
> 
> A expressão «ter saudades», com a palavra Saudade no plural é que exprime algo de talvez menos violento e melancólico...a língua portuguesa possui uma poética da Saudade e, até, uma filosofia da Saudade. Temos suícidios por Saudade...


 
Ola Maralto (gosto muito do teu "nome". Faz-me lembrar um certo lugar no costa portuguesa.... )

Muito interessante. Agradeceria alguma sugerencia de leitura sobre o tema.

A cultura alema e sobre tudo centro-europea tambem tem todo uma filosofia e uma riquissima literatura sobre o tema da "Sehnsucht" infelizmente tambem cheia de desgraca e suicidios. Eu notei em muitas coisas - e esse tema é uma delas - que a cultura portuguesa e a austriaca tem muito em comun. Ninguem diria a primeira vista, mas é certo.


----------



## maralto

Olá Agatha 2!
Obrigada pelas palvras simpáticas sobr eo meu «nome»...
Uma *sugestão *de leitura, assim, de repente: _O Labirinto da Saudade_, de Eduardo Lourenço...e, se gosta de poesia, Florbela Espanca...quase toda a sua poesia é sobre a impossibilidade de existir, o tal _spleen_ ou _Sehnsucht_, a saudade de algo que nem ela sabia bem o quê. Florbela acabou por se suicidar, sob esse peso.
É certo o que diz sobre a semelhança entre a cultura austríaca e a portuguesa, quando se fala a um nível mais profundo. Sempre pensei assim (contra a corrente) e ainda mais quando estive em Viena, há uns anos...
Uma sugestão de leitura sua sobre o tema??? Obrigada! E parabéns pelo seu português!


----------



## Waenelin

hi again,

same problem here, the online dictionaries and translators don't provide any proper stuff...

i guess the two sentences mean "i feel kinda nostalgic about us" but i can't get the difference between the two, nor the degree/strength of the "nostalgic" feeling.

thank you for any help you can provide.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Hi:

The difference is not the quality of the feeling, but the verbs, that have the same meaning, though : I miss *you*. 

Sinto saudades suas/de você : I *feel *

Tenho (muitas) saudades suas /de você: I *have*

Muita(s) is an intensifier (Much/Many) and can be used in both sentences.

Good luck!


----------



## Waenelin

oh, thank you, so it was that simple! dictionaries had led me to the idea of "nostalgia", and i just didn't think of that obvious translation.

so "I miss you" for the 1st, and "I miss you very much" for the 2th? that's it?


----------



## Vanda

Welcome to the forums, Waenelin.

As you can see, saudade is one of the most discussed single word here in the forums. Have fun with the posts above yours.


----------



## Waenelin

sorry Vanda, I did make a research actually, but I can't understand a post if not partly written in English... I can't speak Spanish! 

thank you for helping me.

EDIT: have just seen the definition above. thanks.


----------



## Dona Chicória

so "I miss you" for the 1st, and "I miss you very much" for the 2nd? that's it? 

Yes.

As for the similarieties between Austrian and Portuguese/Brazilian culture, I wonder what Princess Maria Leopoldina of Habsburg, Empress of Brazil might have thought about it.


----------



## gazzyd3

Entre saudade et modernité, le cœur de Lisbonne balance et fait chavirer le nôtre

saudade = traditional??


----------



## Jano94

yes, saudade is a portuguese form of song/poetry, quite melancholic, traditional in Portugal


----------



## persona67

... et on ne traduit *pas* "saudade" !


----------



## Outsider

_Saudade_ is a Portuguese word which by itself basically means "nostalgia".


----------



## mgarizona

Yes, italicize _saudade_ but don't translate it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saudade


----------



## RobertoForte

Olá, tudo bem com todos ?

Sempre que me deparo com essa palavra para traduzir, me vem a palavra "longing". Mas em alguns artigos lí que essa palavra seria a mais "próxima". E na concepção de vocês, como traduziriam essa palavra ??

Ex: Desde o primeiro dia que você se foi, sinto muita saudade de você.


----------



## Macunaíma

Você busca uma tradução para o inglês, imagino.

Da maneira como é usada no dia-a-dia, saudade não tem nenhuma significação especial que "I miss" (sinto falta) não tenha. O sentido "poético" da palavra se desgastou na linguagem quotidiana.

Nostalgia também é um equivalente razoável. Longing vale para o tal sentido "poético" original, se bem que saudade, ao meu entender, pressupõe uma quase volúpia da dor, por assim dizer, não sendo um desejo de algo, mas um fim em si mesma. 

Houve outros threads aqui e no Português-Español que discutiam saudade.


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo aos fóruns, Roberto! 

Sempre que tiver dúvida sobre uma palavra, não se esqueça de primeiro fazer uma procura no fórum. É só digitar a palavra no espaço do dicionário acima, assim: saudade. Quando a palavra não está definida, veja abaixo do subtítulo as discussões a respeito dela>

*Discussões no Fórum com a(s) palavra(s) 'saudade' no título:*
bater uma saudade de
Chega de Saudade por Ruy Castro
saudade
saudade / saudades
saudade doença matadeira, castigo de feiticeira
saudade em portugal
Saudade Fez Um Samba
saúde, saudade - italiano


----------



## RobertoForte

Vanda said:


> Bem-vindo aos fóruns, Roberto!
> 
> Sempre que tiver dúvida sobre uma palavra, não se esqueça de primeiro fazer uma procura no fórum. É só digitar a palavra no espaço do dicionário acima, assim: saudade. Quando a palavra não está definida, veja abaixo do subtítulo as discussões a respeito dela>
> 
> *Discussões no Fórum com a(s) palavra(s) 'saudade' no título:*
> bater uma saudade de
> Chega de Saudade por Ruy Castro
> saudade
> saudade / saudades
> saudade doença matadeira, castigo de feiticeira
> saudade em portugal
> Saudade Fez Um Samba
> saúde, saudade - italiano


 

Olá Vanda, muito obrigado pela receptividade. Realmente foi uma distração minha não ter pesquisado antes de abrir um novo tópico. Agradeço a atenção.

Aproveitando, obrigado à todos pela opinião sobre minha dúvida ! =)


----------



## Val Rocha

Tem um blog chamado inglês 200 horas web english school, que tem um texto bem legal sobre isso.


----------



## almufadado

Ouçam a canção "Saudade" dos Trovantes .

"Há sempre alguém que nos faz pensar um pouco"
"Há sempre que nos faz falta 
Ahhhh ... saudade"

This a more modern approach the the oldest theme in Portugueses literature and poetry. 
The title of the album is, in itself, "uma contradição em termos" ... it sort of contradicts itself :
_Saudades do Futuro - O Melhor dos Trovante_ (1991)

The "saudade" can be used in many contexts but mainly has "the nostalgic height of the past" (saudosismo)  or "the longing for the beloved" ("o meu amor partiu na caravela" -> "my loved one sailed away in the caravel").

Tenho saudades daquele tempo -> I have a nostalgic feeling about those times ! = Those were the times (of our life) ! 

Tenho saudades do meu marido que anda embarcado -> I have longings for my husband that is out in the high seas (in a ship) !


As a general term is :
tenho saudades do meu gato -> I miss my cat 
Tenho saudades de casa > I am homesick
- Já tinha saudades tuas ! -> I wanted to see you, already !


----------



## englishmania

"Saudade" e "saudades" significam o mesmo.
Na minha opinião, julgo que usamos (Pt Europeu) _mais frequentemente_ a palavra no plural (*"saudades"*) _integrada em *expressões*_, nomeadamente,  "Tenho tantas saudades tuas!", "Estou cheio de saudades", "Estou a morrer de saudades" 
"Vamos poder matar saudades", e a palavra no singular (*"saudade"*) quando falamos do sentimento -  "A saudade está intimimamente ligada ao povo português".


"Saudade" está relacionada com solidão. 

"Saúde" está mais relacionada com saudações (quando alguém espirra, quando se faz um brinde).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Saudade é tão galega como portuguesa. e tem o mesmo significado. Tem no étimo que ver com saúde, mas só no étimo (vem de salutatem, referida á saúde do espírito que adoeçe pela ausência das cousas passadas que amamos, como dizia o Camões). Em especial aplícase á saudade das *pessoas* e, na Galiza, em especial da *terra* que sentimos como uma mãe, como algo vivo que quando estamos fóra vive com nós. 
Evidentemente, não tem nada a ver com uma fórmula de despedida.


----------



## portumania

saudade=nostálgia em grego


----------



## Macunaíma

portumania said:


> saudade=nostálgia em grego


 
Nostalgia também existe em português [pronuncia-se nos-tal-*gi*-a].

P.S.: Almufadado, esta é para a sua coleção: Pedaço de Mim.



> Oh, pedaço de mim
> Oh, metade arrancada de mim
> Leva o vulto teu
> Que a saudade é o revés de um parto
> A saudade é arrumar o quarto
> Do filho que já morreu


----------



## almufadado

Macunaíma said:


> Nostalgia também existe em português [pronuncia-se nos-tal-*gi*-a].
> 
> P.S.: Almufadado, esta é para a sua coleção: Pedaço de Mim.



Obrigada pela sugestão ... mas já cá canta há muito tempo  ! O Chico é o maior x1000 !

"Que a saudade é o pior castigo" - Chico Buarque

Com o diz a Amália no "Fado da Saudade"



> Ai, minha dor
> Sem o amargo do teu pranto
> Não cantava como canto
> No meu canto amargurado




E o Carlos do Carmo no seu "Fado Saudade"


> E com um *nó de saudade, na garganta*
> Escuto um fado que se entoa, à despedida
> ...
> Quem vive só do passado, sem motivo
> Fica *preso a um destino*, que o invade



http://fadocravo.blogspot.com/2008/02/carlos-do-carmo-fado-da-saudade.html


Mas a saudade já foi remodelada ...
-> para uns é bom :


> *hum, esse odor, traz tanta saudade
> mata-me de amor ou dá-me liberdade
> deixa-me voar, cantar, adormecer*
> 
> Pedro Abrunhosa




-> para outros ainda um peso :


> E mais que uma onda, mais que uma maré...
> Tentaram prendê-lo, impor-lhe uma fé...
> Mas, vogando à vontade, *rompendo a saudade,*
> vai quem já nada teme, vai o homem do leme...
> 
> Xutos & Pontapés - Tim




E já agora um link para este interessante post, neste blog, sobre a diferença entre saudade e lembranças.


----------

